# coating shingles(mold?)



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys I've been away for awhile busy, busy ,busy. I have a question for anyone that can answer. Somebody told me that coating shingles with anelastomeric coating can cause mold? This is the first time I have heard this and I've sprayed 100,000 gallons of the stuff on just about every roof type, And have never seen any mold. Elastomeric coating is mold resistant. Any help on this subject will be much appreciated.

Thanks Russell


----------



## tridentroofing (Oct 1, 2009)

Asphalt shingles are by far the most popular roofing material today. They are relatively cheap and very simple to install that is why it is a favorite among roofers like Trident Roofing. They come in a variety of colors and styles, are fairly durable (some have been tested and have achieved a class IV hail rating), and can be easily repaired and maintained. Asphalt shingles come in two basic types: glass fiber and organic. Organic shingles consist of an organic felt material which is generally, paper saturated with asphalt to make it waterproof. Glass fiber shingles have a glass fiber reinforcing mat manufactured to the shape of the shingle. This mat is then coated with asphalt which contains mineral fillers. The more popular shingles are the glass fiber ones. This may be attributed to the fact that they are cheaper and easier to manufacturer than organic shingles making them more cost effective to the homeowner, or it may be that they are easier to work with, or they may simply be a personal preference of the roofing contractor like Trident Roofing. 

Asphalt shingles cannot be used with any type of roof pitch, roof pitch meaning the slope of the roof. Asphalt shingles are used by roofers like Trident Roofing on medium to steeper pitched roofs. There are also two ways of installing asphalt shingles. The first way is by completely removing all the existing shingles. The second way is to lay a second layer of asphalt shingles on top of the existing layer. But roofers like Trident Roofing says that there are both pros and cons regarding the two methods. The main argument against laying additional layers of asphalt shingles is that the roofing materials can get too heavy for the underlying roof framing. And this can be a real problem, especially for older houses. The main argument against stripping off the existing layer and then laying down a new layer is that you’re adding more work to the process but that wouldn’t be a problem for those who have professional roofers like Trident Roofing to work on their roofs.


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

What kind of answer is that?


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

Trident has the same answer for everything.You must not have much business if you gotta spam that much....looooser:jester::thumbdown:


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Trident, get over yourself.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

never heard of it causing mold,Algae will probably grow on it over time given it only says mold resisitant,and the issue may be that the elastomer seals off the breathing of the roof system,and the mold is created underneath---I wouldn`t coat shingles with it,but if I was,would be sure to provide proper ventilation so heat and moisture can escape the system,and reduce the chances of mold starting


----------



## Marke (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Roofing God ,you stole my Answer however I might add that if you coat an asphalt shingle you will take away some of its ability to hold back winter snow and ,and ice . Slick surfaces on a sloped roof will require snow stops and a thin coating could be scored which would eventually be a break (expansion /Contraction) in the surface causing water to be trapped under the coating. Coated roofs should be inspected every 5 years . With the price of shingles continuing to rise it would be great to see an effective alternative to them and for some. I do see this being a method of preservation in the future. The typical fiberglass shingle can last much longer than advertised but they just can't stay on the roof during high winds cause the seal strip wears out over time.


----------



## unishield (Nov 17, 2011)

Marke said:


> Hey Roofing God ,you stole my Answer however I might add that if you coat an asphalt shingle you will take away some of its ability to hold back winter snow and ,and ice . Slick surfaces on a sloped roof will require snow stops and a thin coating could be scored which would eventually be a break (expansion /Contraction) in the surface causing water to be trapped under the coating. Coated roofs should be inspected every 5 years . With the price of shingles continuing to rise it would be great to see an effective alternative to them and for some. I do see this being a method of preservation in the future. The typical fiberglass shingle can last much longer than advertised but they just can't stay on the roof during high winds cause the seal strip wears out over time.


Marke, we actually manufacture a product specifically engineered for asphalt shingles. UN-I-SHIELD Coating is unusual in its ability to add protection and to avoid the moisture problem altogether. I agree that a 5 year inspection is very wise. We do a roof inspection prior to install, at 5 years and again at 10 years as part of our warranty program. Our product adds a layer of hail damage protection as well. We are in the south (Texas) so snow is not much of a problem here.


----------

